# Monmouth County Open 2013



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 16, 2012)

Jan 12, 2013

Events:
2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, OH, BLD, multi, (maybe 4BLD)

http://union.cubingusa.com/monmouthcountyopen2013/index.php
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Monmouth2013

The competition is free for all competitors and spectators.

Please come!

*Note: pre-registration ends on Jan 5, 2013. If you don't pre-register, you can only compete in 3x3.*


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool! I'll just have to move CCFC :/


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 16, 2012)

I must go to this competition!!! It's 20 minutes away from me!!!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 16, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Cool! I'll just have to move CCFC :/



Yeah, sorry about that. :/


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 16, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. :/



No worries. The amount of trouble it will take to move my unofficial thing will be well worth official attempts at 3BLD, multi and hopefully 4BLD


----------



## Kian (Nov 16, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> No worries. The amount of trouble it will take to move my unofficial thing will be well worth official attempts at 3BLD, multi and hopefully 4BLD



Yeah, I am also sorry about that. Tim and I worked together on this one and I didn't even know yours was going to be the same day until this week. It was unavoidable that we did it on the same day and was in no way a sleight towards your unofficial competition. Recently we haven't even been big on scheduling much in the dead of winter, but since the library is a 15 minutes drive for me, I am not too worried.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 16, 2012)

Kian said:


> Yeah, I am also sorry about that. Tim and I worked together on this one and I didn't even know yours was going to be the same day until this week. It was unavoidable that we did it on the same day and was in no way a sleight towards your unofficial competition. Recently we haven't even been big on scheduling much in the dead of winter, but since the library is a 15 minutes drive for me, I am not too worried.



Can you just confirm that there's nothing planned for the Saturday after?


----------



## Kian (Nov 16, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Can you just confirm that there's nothing planned for the Saturday after?



Yeah, there's nothing else in January.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 16, 2012)

Awesome, definitively coming!


----------



## speedpicker (Nov 16, 2012)

Just got totally excited and then realised it was Monmouth, New Jersey, not Monmouth, Wales.

Have fun guys.


----------



## Kian (Nov 16, 2012)

speedpicker said:


> Just got totally excited and then realised it was Monmouth, New Jersey, not Monmouth, Wales.
> 
> Have fun guys.



You are still very welcome to come


----------



## danthecuber (Nov 16, 2012)

What happened to the $1 fee per competitor for WCA dues?


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oooohhh.... 3x3 Multi bld and 4x4 bld and 3x3 bld... intriguing....


----------



## Mikel (Nov 16, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> What happened to the $1 fee per competitor for WCA dues?



Those weren't "dues." They were donations by the organizers.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 16, 2012)

So many competitions recently with big cube BLD and multi...


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 16, 2012)

cityzach said:


> So many competitions recently with big cube BLD and multi...



It's good stuff.


----------



## Kian (Nov 17, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Those weren't "dues." They were donations by the organizers.



Well, they are de facto dues. In this case, however, the library does us to charge anyone for the tournament, as such establishments are wont to do. When this happens, we obviously will not force the organizer to pay out of his or her own pocket.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 17, 2012)

Kian said:


> Well, they are de facto dues. In this case, however, the library does us to charge anyone for the tournament, as such establishments are wont to do. When this happens, we obviously will not force the organizer to pay out of his or her own pocket.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...nter-Open-2012&p=772882&viewfull=1#post772882


----------



## Kian (Nov 17, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...nter-Open-2012&p=772882&viewfull=1#post772882



You are strange.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 17, 2012)

Kian said:


> You are strange.



I'm just the messenger. I had no idea you said that, lol. The person that showed me that is strange, yes.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 17, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Those weren't "dues." They were donations by the organizers.



Forced donations!


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 18, 2012)

I wonder.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 19, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> I wonder.



YES


----------



## Skullush (Nov 20, 2012)

Do I wanna get good at Multi again...?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 20, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Do I wanna get good at Multi again...?



NO. LEMME NAR.


----------



## Skullush (Nov 20, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> NO. LEMME NAR.



Planning on doin dis?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 20, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Planning on doin dis?



I only missed it by two cubes at Harvard with no practice at all, so I imagine I'll have a pretty good chance if I even practice a little.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 23, 2012)

If too few people register, I might throw in 5BLD as well.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 23, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> If too few people register, I might throw in 5BLD as well.



That would be the best event list possible =D. Quick, no one register!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 5, 2012)

Just a reminder: if you don't do pre-registration (which ends in a month), you can only compete in 3x3.


----------



## Alpha91 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll most likely go to this.


----------



## Bob (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll probably come too.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll probably come too (for 4brind and multibrind)
I realized that finals week creeps up on the competition, and this comp would make me lose a TON of orchestra info for the spring semester (i don't know what other word to use other than semester.)

From now on, I'll probably only go to competitions with enticing events (like this one maybe)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 16, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> this comp would make me lose a TON of orchestra info



"info"?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 16, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> If too few people register, I might throw in another round of 4x4 as well.



great idea!


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> "info"?



You know what I mean. (handouts lol)

But it's a 70% chance i'll go. yay multibrind and 4brind

And i hope there isn't a comp on may 25 cuz that's my concert. (although i think that's captain's cove. waa)
Sigh.... this orchestra is the major factor that prevents me from competing.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Unless I can get a 4BLD success or Multibld success, there is no way in me getting podium in any of these events (unless everyone else dnf's)

Goals:
2x2-bleh
3x3-bleh
4x4-beat my comp pb average
5x5-make cutoff
OH- sub-25
3BLD-sub-2:30
4BLD-success
MBLD- I actually have no idea how many cubes I'll attempt,probably 4 or 5 (or 3 or 2)


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 30, 2012)

2x2: Sub-3.5 
3x3: sub-10
4x4: Beat comp PB
OH: Place/Sub-18 average


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 30, 2012)

2x2: sub-10 avg.
3x3: sub 30 avg.
oh: make cutoff
Bld: sub-3
Mbld- 2/2 sub 10 or 3/3


----------



## Hershey (Dec 30, 2012)

collinbxyz said:


> 4x4: Beat comp PB
> OH: Place/Sub-18 average



Same as my goal.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 30, 2012)

3x3: sub comp PB average because that's the only event that I care about.


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 30, 2012)

goals: 

register before deadline
show up
make OH cutoff


----------



## ajayd (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm going to my first competition!


----------



## cityzach (Dec 31, 2012)

2x2: lol
3x3: sub 10 single, sub 12.5 avg
4x4: sub 51 avg
5x5: Sub 1:50 avg
OH: lol
BLD: sub 4?


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 31, 2012)

O yes! I just realized that I can finally meet waffo!


----------



## Kian (Dec 31, 2012)

I might show up.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey. Me too.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kian said:


> I might show up.



But if you don't show up, this comp will be deemed unofficial (right?, unless it is still official when Bob is there)



a small kitten said:


> Hey. Me too.



You should.


----------



## Bob (Dec 31, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> But if you don't show up, this comp will be deemed unofficial (right?, unless it is still official when Bob is there)
> 
> 
> 
> You should.



But I won't go if Kian's not going.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bob said:


> But I won't go if Kian's not going.



This is turning into a seemingly simple logic puzzle.

"If Kian is not going, then Bob is not going."
"If Kian is not going, then Monmouth will not be official."

Somebody add more statements please!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 31, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> This is turning into a seemingly simple logic puzzle.
> 
> "If Kian is not going, then Bob is not going."
> "If Kian is not going, then Monmouth will not be official."
> ...



And then we can hold magic!


----------



## cityzach (Dec 31, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> This is turning into a seemingly simple logic puzzle.
> 
> "If Kian is not going, then Bob is not going."
> "If Kian is not going, then Monmouth will not be official."
> ...



If Waffo comes, then Brandon will meet him.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 31, 2012)

If Noah does not NAR 4x4 BLD, he will rage.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 31, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> If Noah does not NAR 4x4 BLD, he will rage.



You forgot the "then"


----------



## Kian (Dec 31, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> But if you don't show up, this comp will be deemed unofficial (right?, unless it is still official when Bob is there



But this competition is nearly 12 miles from my house. Pretty rough stuff.


----------



## Kian (Jan 4, 2013)

Register by tomorrow or forever hold your peace (or only compete in 3x3.)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 7, 2013)

Kian said:


> Register by tomorrow or forever hold your peace (or only compete in 3x3.)



Registration closed, schedule up.


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 7, 2013)

Can I be taken off of OH, I'm not going to make the cutoff.


----------



## Kian (Jan 7, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Can I be taken off of OH, I'm not going to make the cutoff.



Done.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 7, 2013)

Goals: 
I only care about 3x3. If I don't get a sub-18 average, I'm gonna flip.


----------



## ajayd (Jan 8, 2013)

Will we be able to buy puzzles there?


----------



## Bob (Jan 8, 2013)

ajayd said:


> Will we be able to buy puzzles there?



every puzzle has its price.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 8, 2013)

The schedule is interesting.


----------



## ajayd (Jan 8, 2013)

Bob said:


> every puzzle has its price.


do they have a store of some kind at the library. Can i buy them from a store, or from other people?


----------



## Kian (Jan 8, 2013)

cityzach said:


> The schedule is interesting.



You mean awesome.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 8, 2013)

ajayd said:


> Will we be able to buy puzzles there?



The library doesn't allow us to sell anything. Basically, nothing involving money is allowed, explaining the lack of registration dues.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 8, 2013)

ajayd said:


> do they have a store of some kind at the library. Can i buy them from a store, or from other people?



...puzzles?


----------



## ajayd (Jan 8, 2013)

It would be cool... But yeah, makes sense


----------



## Skullush (Jan 8, 2013)

2x2 - eh
3x3 - sub-15
4x4 - sub-1
5x5 - sub-2
OH - sub-25
3BLD - sub-1:10/podium
4BLD - 2nd
Multi - must keep number of cubes I plan to attempt secret


----------



## Kian (Jan 8, 2013)

Skullush said:


> Multi - must keep number of cubes I plan to attempt secret



I'll be sure to have 50 scrambles for your WR attempt.


----------



## KCuber (Jan 8, 2013)

4x4: PB single and average, although I have been doing pretty badly lately.


----------



## Skullush (Jan 8, 2013)

Kian said:


> I'll be sure to have 50 scrambles for your WR attempt.



51; I would never do an even number


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 8, 2013)

Woahhh, loving the schedule.


----------



## ajayd (Jan 8, 2013)

If we have already registered, do we have to show up at 9:00 for setup? Or can we just show up when our event is about to start.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 8, 2013)

The minimum is to show up to the events you signed up for. Coming early for setup is a great help but it's not mandatory.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 8, 2013)

What's so weird about the schedule? The only thing I notice is that 3x3 round 1 is 1:45 long.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 8, 2013)

Skullush said:


> 4BLD - win?



Dude, just no.


----------



## Skullush (Jan 8, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Dude, just no.



OHHH I forgot you were competing in it, I was looking at the psych sheet kinda :fp I'm sorry
2nd.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 8, 2013)

Skullush said:


> OHHH I forgot you were competing in it, I was looking at the psych sheet kinda :fp I'm sorry
> 2nd.



No problem lol. It's my fault for having a 17 minute comp PB -.-


----------



## Skullush (Jan 8, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> No problem lol. It's my fault for having a 17 minute comp PB -.-



You're going to fix that on saturday, right?


----------



## Bob (Jan 8, 2013)

Skullush said:


> You're going to fix that on saturday, right?



with 3 more dnfs? idk if that will fix it.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 9, 2013)

Bob said:


> with 3 more dnfs? idk if that will fix it.



+1


----------



## Kian (Jan 9, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> What's so weird about the schedule? The only thing I notice is that 3x3 round 1 is 1:45 long.



3x3 doesn't start until the afternoon.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 9, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> What's so weird about the schedule? The only thing I notice is that 3x3 round 1 is 1:45 long.



If we finish 3x3 early, there may be extra rounds of something, hint hint.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> If we finish 3x3 early, there may be extra rounds of something, hint hint.



o I demand 10 rounds of bld then


----------



## Kian (Jan 9, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> o I demand 10 rounds of bld then



Blind will be unofficial unless Tim wins.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 11, 2013)

Kian said:


> Blind will be unofficial unless Tim wins.



This is a fact.


----------



## Kian (Jan 11, 2013)

So my age is a perfect cube (27) and after tomorrow I will have attended a perfect cube number of competitions (64.) Meta-cube.


----------



## KCuber (Jan 11, 2013)

Can't make it tomorrow, freezing rain sucks


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 12, 2013)

Can't make it either. Was looking forward to doing my first multi in comp.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 12, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Can't make it tomorrow, freezing rain sucks



Nooooooo 

I wanted you to feel how much better my 4x4 and 5x5 have gotten.


----------



## Kian (Jan 12, 2013)

Live results might be available here. Not sure if the internet is going to cooperate.


----------



## KCuber (Jan 12, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Nooooooo
> 
> I wanted you to feel how much better my 4x4 and 5x5 have gotten.



I'll be at Harvard, you can show me there if you're going


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 12, 2013)

3BLD: 41.36 (NR by 0.60)
4BLD: DNFs
Multi: 10/13 in 49:35

Okay day I guess.



KCuber said:


> I'll be at
> Harvard, you can show me there if you're going



I'm going.


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Jan 12, 2013)

I made 3x3 final round by some freak accident. I completely failed at 4x4 though.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 12, 2013)

Spoiler: Image


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats to Hersh for beating Rowe, Mallari, and Phil Yu in OH. The three fastest OH solvers in the continent.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 13, 2013)

HELL YEAH 5/5 MULTIBLD!
2x2- eh
3x3- eh
4x4- bad
3BLD-MEAN OF 3 YES! (but times sucked)
3OH- eh
MULTIBLD- 5/5 in 40 minutes
4BLD- ditched 4bld cuz i felt like it, now i regret it.


----------



## Bob (Jan 13, 2013)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Spoiler: Image



yeah, that pretty much sums up how I've felt all day.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bob said:


> yeah, that pretty much sums up how I've felt all day.



strange


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 14, 2013)

It's quite annoying losing to Rowe in 2x2 EVERY SINGLE COMP.


----------



## Kian (Jan 15, 2013)

Results are up.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jan 15, 2013)

Other than Worlds 2011 and US Nationals 2007, this is the first time Dan Cohen didn't win 5x5 O_O


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, Dan only podiumed twice! This must be some kind of a record for him.


----------



## Kian (Jan 15, 2013)

MirzaCubing said:


> Other than Worlds 2011 and US Nationals 2007, this is the first time Dan Cohen didn't win 5x5 O_O



Dan didn't win anything, which is ridiculous. He's basically me at this point.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow, Dan only podiumed twice! This must be some kind of a record for him.



Hey! I podiumed twice. He's basically me at this point.



Kian said:


> Dan didn't win anything, which is ridiculous. He's basically me at this point.



Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 15, 2013)

WAFFO DIDNT WIN ANYTHING!~ 
sounds about right :/


----------



## Kian (Jan 16, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Don't flatter yourself.



You do not get the joke, clearly.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 16, 2013)

Kian said:


> You do not get the joke, clearly. Also, the notion of me flattering myself is ridiculous.



I was trying make a joke too by implying that I was allowed to compare myself to Dan while you were not. I guess it was too subtle...


----------



## Kian (Jan 16, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I was trying make a joke too by implying that I was allowed to compare myself to Dan while you were not. I guess it was too subtle...



Oh, I didn't read the other part at all. My brain filters out things that don't pertain to me, apparently.


----------

